# Prior service question



## infantryguy82 (Aug 6, 2008)

I am currently in the Army as an infantryman. I am looking into Pararescue and was wondering if anyone knew if the Air Force did interservice transfers? Also does anyone have a good P.O.C I can talk to? I know recruiters are after the points a lot of the time and will feed you whatever you want to hear.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 6, 2008)

Interservice transfers only realistically apply if you're an O


----------



## AWP (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's the contact info, these folks can square you away.
http://www.pararescue.com/recruiting/


----------



## Jollygreenfe (Aug 7, 2008)

Howdy 82,

Yes you can get an interservice transfer to be a PJ. I have worked with MANY former Rangers and Marine Recon guys that transfered to the AF to go thorugh PJ school. Not sure if it is true or not but, be ready, if you don't make it through Indoc I hear that the needs of the AF will come first when it comes to finding you a new job :eek: 

Cheers!
Jolly


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a hard time believing that Regiment would let their enlisted people transfer branches.  It is hard enough to get them to let you go to SFAS for fear of losing you. If anything, I would imagine they got out and went back into the AF.  I haven't seen anything that would make me believe an enlisted branch transfer is even a remote possibility (when has a DD38 been approved by the AG?).


----------



## lancero (Aug 7, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I have a hard time believing that Regiment would let their enlisted people transfer branches.  It is hard enough to get them to let you go to SFAS for fear of losing you. If anything, I would imagine they got out and went back into the AF.  I haven't seen anything that would make me believe an enlisted branch transfer is even a remote possibility (when has a DD38 been approved by the AG?).



I agree with Boon.  I never heard of anyone from Regt. doing a transfer.  I talked to a AF recruiter before I re-enlisted and he just told me to call when I got out.  I guess anything is possible though.


----------



## Jollygreenfe (Aug 8, 2008)

Not sure how things are now but, one of my PJ's in Kuwait in 99 was a former Ranger and one of my best friends is a retired former Recon Marine/PJ who I worked with at Nellis for a few years and I know before everything hit the fan in 01 I remember quite a few guys running around that were prior service. 

Jolly


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 8, 2008)

Prior service is one thing, but an interservice transfer is switching branches WHILE you are still in another.  For instance, say I am in the Army and want to join the Navy, I can't just request to serve the rest of my time in the Navy, I'd have to wait until my ETS and reenlist.


----------



## Jollygreenfe (Aug 8, 2008)

Yea true that, guess I misunderstood... Oh well back to the grind


----------



## soldiersystems (Aug 11, 2008)

All of them have had to ETS from their original service and then enlist in the AF.  In one case we had a guy at 21 STS who had been a Marine and become a CCT.  Then at the 17 year point decided the AF wasn't for him.  He ETSed from the AF and attempted to enlist in the Marines.  The recruiter who told him none of this would be a problem was wrong and he was unable to enlist with 17 years of prior service.  Fortunately for him, the AF was so short of CCT that they let him enlist after 6 months at his former rank (TSgt).


----------



## al2004 (Aug 11, 2008)

Aside from the whole interservice transfer thing don't forget the ANG/AF Reserves. I think there area couple of  PJs aboard here that are part of them. Check out http://www.pjcountry.blogspot.com/, they have some POC info on there.


----------



## Navy_Doc8404 (Oct 19, 2008)

It is always going to be the needs of the military, and the saying that it is not what you know its who you know is definately true in the military.  Can you do an interservice transfer,  the answer is Yes you can.  We have guys transfer out of our unit all the time to go to other branches.  But they went to a rate or mos that the other branch needed.  It is hard for the military to find people to fill special ops billets because the majority of the people who go to the training don't make it through it. But it is ok for someone coming straight off the street because they are still going to have a contract for a certain period of time that they have to fulfill if they don't pass the test.  But for someone who is already in, the military isn't going to try as hard to get you to special ops because you are already filling a much needed billet.  Now being an infantrymen, all I can tell you is don't take no for an answer if you really want it.  There are always ways to do things you have just got to find it. Hope I was of some help man.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 19, 2008)

Yep, anyone who wants to try for the PJ's has to be in the AF already. They do not take new enlistee's directly. Although during AF basic there are orientations/recruiting for the PJ's. They do accelerate you thru AF basic if your prior service and make the initial selection for something like PJ's. Especially is you have skills that they a feel are attributable.

But you do have ETS before they will allow you to sign up for the AF. You might be able to get a RES/NG slot directly for the PJ's. But AD slots are filled by active duty personnel.

Very few are filled by boots from basic. Most come as a cross-training opportunity.

Although my experience there is a little dated since I have been out since 95.


----------



## sierraleems (Apr 30, 2009)

"Yep, anyone who wants to try for the PJ's has to be in the AF already."

I'm not sure where you're getting this from... the AF has offered GTEP for pararescue for a long time now for both active duty and in the ANG/res. Most people who try out for pararescue are non-prior service guys fresh off the street out of basic training.

"Although my experience there is a little dated since I have been out since 95."

Be careful about the information you posted here... even in 1995 what you said was not factually correct. I'm talking to 2 PJ's right now who came into pararescue in the 90's who can verify. You're making some statements that are not true and could mislead people.


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 30, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Yep, anyone who wants to try for the PJ's has to be in the AF already. They do not take new enlistee's directly. Although during AF basic there are orientations/recruiting for the PJ's. They do accelerate you thru AF basic if your prior service and make the initial selection for something like PJ's. Especially is you have skills that they a feel are attributable.
> 
> But you do have ETS before they will allow you to sign up for the AF. You might be able to get a RES/NG slot directly for the PJ's. But AD slots are filled by active duty personnel.
> 
> ...


 
I have been informed that my info is out of date! My info was based upon my own attempt to become a PJ back in 86. 

Sorry if the information is no longer accurate. But it was back in 86!


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 30, 2009)

sierraleems said:


> "Yep, anyone who wants to try for the PJ's has to be in the AF already."
> 
> I'm not sure where you're getting this from... the AF has offered GTEP for pararescue for a long time now for both active duty and in the ANG/res. Most people who try out for pararescue are non-prior service guys fresh off the street out of basic training.
> 
> ...


 

At least back in 86 you could not sign a enlistment contract that had a guaranteed job as a PJ. Yes, in basic, everyone back then had the opportunity to go through the orientation and then further qualification testing. But if you did not make it past that initial qualification, then you either ended up with the career field (AFSC) that was in your guarantee or if you did not have a guaranteed job, then you got placed into a career field.

But it was my understanding that as long as you were Active Duty Air Force, Air National Guard or AF Reserves you could try for PJ selection. 

BACK THEN - if you wanted to become a PJ and you were in another branch of the military, you had to enter into an enlistment contract with AF, ANG or AFR before you could even go to the selection.

It was not my intent to mislead! As I stated my information was dated.


----------



## sierraleems (May 1, 2009)

That's cool no worries... just wanted to make sure the right info go put out! Thank you for not overreacting like many people do in these situations:

(How it could have gone)

Me: ...making some statements that are not true and could mislead people you horsefu**&!@!

You: Oh yea? I was trying out for pararescue when you were still sucking on rotten milk from your mom's kegorator!

Me: I'm gonna find out where you live with my super high speed connects and take you hostage in the middle of the night. Then I'll find out the information I need.

You: That's cool, I'll call up my high speed counter terrorist friends to rescue me...

and so on and so on!

QUTOE: _*BACK THEN - if you wanted to become a PJ and you were in another branch of the military, you had to enter into an enlistment contract with AF, ANG or AFR before you could even go to the selection.*_

This is still true. If you want to be a PJ, you need to first get out of whatever branch you're in and get a contract.


----------

